# 10 Gal Clown Fish?



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

tell me all i need to know please i am new to sw and would like a pair or 2 of clown fish maybe 2 regular and 2 black?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

First, start reading as much as you possibly can about SW... reefcentral is a great place for SW info

What type of clowns? There are so many different types, species, morphs etc... more than 50 Amphiprion alone

When you say "regular" I assume you are thinking of "Finding Nemo" or Ocellaris clowns (maybe Percula, but thats a little further off because of the coloring) Which would be fine in a "Nano" sized tank as a single pair. Clowns are extremely intolerant of other species... for example a Tomato clownfish will kill any others, and are honestly one of the more aggressive fish I have seen when guarding a nest. My tomatoes would attack anything from my hand, to venomous lionfish. You would have better chances keeping 4 clowns if they were from the same "family" or hatch and have plenty of room to avoid each other if needed. Clownfish also change sex, so getting "pairs" isnt really up to you.



> When multiple clownfish are together in a group they will form a hierarchy based on dominance. The most dominate fish will become the female. The next most dominate fish will become the male. The rest of the clownfish will have a pecking order but will not mature sexually.
> 
> If the female is lost, the male will replace the female. If the male is lost or promoted to female, the next most dominate sexually immature clownfish will become the male.
> 
> If by some chance a sexually mature clownfish tries to join the hierarchy it will either be chased off, killed or if it is successful in joining the hierarchy it will replace one of the mated pair by either chasing it off or killing it.


Saltwater is a totally different concept than freshwater tanks, in FW you are trapping waste in filter pads so bacteria can break them down and complete the cycle. In SW, you want to EXPORT ALL WASTE as quickly as possible, before it has any chance to become trapped and decompose. You do this through SKIMMING, water changes, live rock and HIGH FLOW. Another extremely important part of SW is your salt mix, and the water you are using. You only want to use PURE 0TDS RO/DI (reverse osmosis de-ionized) water before you add your salt mix in order to maintain complete control of whats in your system. Using tap water, well water, RO water will just cause your tank to become an algae farm and more work than enjoyment.

Another thing to consider, is smaller tanks require more daily upkeep than larger tanks... You will have to top off your small tank with fresh RO/DI water at least once a day (prob more) to keep the salinity from spiking. As water evaporates, Salt stays behind so things can get out of hand quite fast and kill the tank. They do make an automated top off controller that does it for you.

IMO your best bet for a first SW tank would be a 40 breeder and if possible a sump. Its a good dimension for adding rock, and fairly stable water volume. A few rules that have helped me be somewhat successfull with saltwater are: Dont skimp or use cheap equipment, its worth saving up for a good skimmer or light setup over buying 2 shitty ones. Huge skimmer, and as much flow as possible in the display to keep waste suspended. Dont cut corners, in any way... it will always come back.

A good start would be:
Tank 
Sump (added water volume is more stable, place to hide all the equipment, skimmer, heater, refuge area, topoff, DSB whatever)
Return pump (approx the same GPH as skimmer)
RO/DI water source (can buy filter setup or check LFS)
Salt (always used Reef Crystals, always have extra on hand for emergency water changes etc!)
Rock (fill sump with rubble, stack display to your liking... arches, caves, etc)
Powerheads (MJ1200s with eco-mods are affordable, or a Vortech MP10 if you want to spend some money)
Skimmer (not required, but would make your life way easier! NO SEACLONE SKIMMERS) 
Lighting (up to you, just fish dont require any light so its your preference, also not important for the first few months of the tank)

If you want to buy a "complete" setup several companies make all in one Nano tanks in lots of sizes, with lots of options for lighting etc.

Any questions?


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

is a 20 gal better? can i use a regular filter? id like to be as cheap but efficient as possible dont have room nore the time for a sump :/


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You could modify a HOB filter to work somewhat, but its not ideal. removing all the filter pad/etc and replacing it with as much rock rubble as possible and using one of the "surface" collectors for the intake.... You would want a large HOB filter also. Filters and rock rubble dont replace skimming so... you will not only have to be frequent with your top off, but also water changes. If your fish load is only 2 clowns in a 24 gal, you prob wont need a skimmer... if you want more fish that could change.

I would say your best bet is to just buy a nano cube, or watch local classifieds for a used one. They are all in one (lighting, filtration, etc) and will make things easier in the long run. A 24 gallon is around 250$ new, without the skimmer or stand.


----------

